# Vissarion Yakovlevich Shebalin (1902 - 1963)



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Soviet composer, close friend of Dmitri Shostakovich (who dedicated his 2nd String Quartet to him). He was accused by Zhdanov of 'Formalism' & 'Cosmopolitism' in 1948. His son Dmitri was the violist of the Borodin Quartet.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Opera 'The Taming of the Shrew' (1957)


----------

